# Mounting a UFD



## kaege (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm new to Unix in general, so let's get straight to the point: how does one mount a UFD (USB Flash Drive)?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2010)

Lets get straight to the point, read the handbook.

18.5 USB Storage Devices
3.6 Mounting and Unmounting File Systems


----------



## kaege (Sep 2, 2010)

Ugh, I think I must print that handbook :r


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2010)

You can buy printed copies. 

http://www.freebsdmall.com


----------

